

Email Senator Feinstein - naftaliharris
https://www.feinstein.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/e-mail-me

======
waterphone
Calling is believed to have a greater impact than emailing. It's a lot easier
to ignore an email, which involves passive interaction, rather than a phone
call which is much more direct.

It may not be that beneficial to contact someone who isn't your own
representative, too. I'm not saying not to do it in this case, but if you do
so, contact your own Senators and Representative as well.

